# Limited facility use for pasture boarders?



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It is not unheard of.

The bottom line is, that is their rule so if you do not like that rule do not board there.

Have you asked if there is another fee you can pay to be able to use the arena, etc if you are pasture boarding?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I pasture board and I am allowed access to everything. Arena, round pen, wash rack, tack room, etc.

That's strange. I've never seen it before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Like Always stated, often pasture-only boarders don't have access to certain things. They're paying a reduced board rate, so of course won't have access to all the amenities that a full boarder does.

It's not unfair, it's just the way that particular boarding barn chooses to do business. If you require a cut rate boarding situation, then you can't expect full service treatment.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I've seen that setup before, it really depends on how the individual barn owner wants to structure their pricing. Pasture board for a retiree shouldn't necessarily be priced the same as pasture board for an active rider who uses all the facilities (arena, wash stall, tack room, etc.) 

If you really like the facility, ask the BO if you can have special pricing for full board (all amenities included) without the stall. If that's not agreeable, well, then, you need to look at different places to board.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow, I'm surprised at how common this is. I've never seen it before around here.

I agree that, if you can't work out a deal with the BO, you should look for another place if you really want arena use.

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eventer757 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I do not require a cut rate boarding option, I only require that my mare is turned out 24/7. I will contact them and try to work something out. They seem to be the only place for many miles =\
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That's a little different then, eventer. You _want_ your horse out 24/7, not because you can't pay the going rate for full board.

Yes, contact them and let them know your situation. They may be quite willing to work with you.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

To find other facitlities put an add on craigs list, drive around and knock on doors, ask the local vet's office


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I am doing pasture board, and I have full access to all of the facility. As you stated Eventer, I just don't get some of the special perks that those who pay for a stall get. But that's not a big deal to me.

But, I do get full use of the outdoor ring, indoor arena, all the trails, lessons, and etc, etc, etc.

As stated again, I suppose it depends on the facility itself. I would sit down with the BO and discuss options. For example, even though I am doing pasture board *because my fellow needs to be out 24/7 and I wont pay for a stall* my boy is being brought in 3 times a day to be fed indavidually because he gets chased off of his grain by the more dominant horses out in his pasture - so I am fine paying the extra $25 to pay for the time the Barn Workers have to take out of their day, to ensure my boy gets all his feed.

I am sure your BO will beable to help work something out with you. Any good BO will do what they can, to accomodate their boarders so all will be happy.


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

Never heard of that. Ever.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

When it comes to pasture board a lot of facilities will not give you the quality of care that you may assume they will. I just relocated my horse. He was on pasture/self care board. (at the time i was a BM at a large high end facility) (got married, moved, had to change jobs, whatever) 

Anyway, I wanted to keep him on pasture board because he seems happier and healthier that way. When I was shopping for boarding facilities, I had to rememeber to ask if they even look at the horses that are on pasture board when they feed them. And if they see a cut, would they bring the horse in to clean it up. As a BM I've always cleaned cuts when I see them, looked for fly masks that make have been rubbed off, picked out feet of all the horses (even pasture board). But these are things that you can not assume someone will just do. Ask as many questions as you can so there aren't any surprises down the road.

To answer your question, I haven't heard of a facility giving limited access to their pasture boarders. However, I wouldnt be surpirsed if people do this. I personally would not board somewhere that gave limited access to their pasture boarders. You never know what else they wont do for you and your horse.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow, I guess I'm lucky to board where I do!

My barn feeds twice a day in "outdoor" stalls and the horses are checked both times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm with you Sunny. The facility I am at does an exceptional job, for all boarders - period. Regardless if they are spending top dollar at the upper barn, or middle dollar at the lower barn, or bottom dollar doing pasture board.

All horses are treated equal where I am, and kept a close eye on daily from the Barn Workers who are quickly ontop of things. When I moved in, I filled out paper work with contact numbers, vet numbers and written permission stating that if I am not available, to take all needed measurements to do what is needed to be done for my horses benefit *aka, colic, cuts, loss of shoe etc, etc*

The only difference is, is the "perks" - meaning, I can't call and have my horse brought in while I am driving on my way to the bar, or have the barn help tack him up for me, or to change his blankets, etc, etc, etc - that those who pay top dollar get. 

I still get full use of the facility, just like everyone else.


----------



## EventingDeva (May 21, 2011)

I've never heard of that done, but I guess the barns in our area just dont have programs like that. At our barn, stall and pasture board get all of the same access and perks. The only reason pasture board is less is because then there is not a need for the workers to take time to clean the stall, no shavings, no fans, no hay bags... and not because the boarders have less access or perks


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> The only reason pasture board is less is because then there is not a need for the workers to take time to clean the stall, no shavings, no fans, no hay bags... And not because the boarders have less access or perks


Exactly!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I'm with you sunny! Every place I pasture boarded, everything was available to everyone. Hopefully, you can work something out.


----------



## BarnflyStables (Mar 15, 2011)

We allow our pasture boarders access to all the facilities but there are many barns around us that limit pasture boarders too.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I just moved my girl and spent a lot of time searching for exactly what I had in mind given I wanted specifically to pasture board her.

I came across two different places that restricted facility use for pasture boarders. They were both show barns and the idea was that pasture boarders do not need full use of arenas/wash racks etc as they won't be showing. You were able to pay per session to use the arena.

Needless to say we didn't end up there.

Where I moved her I have full access to all the facilities and unrestricted use of the arena, great place and no distinction seems to be made between those that pasture board and those that stall board even though it is a show barn.

So I guess it depends on how each business structures their finances. Unfortunately the secondary effect of structuring costs like this is that there is a definite divide between those that stall board (have unrestricted access) and those that pasture board (less entitlement to facilities) and that type of place is not an environment I am interested in being a part of.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

So, if they don't let pasture boarders use the arena, where do they ride? I wouldn't want to school a young horse in a pasture or alone on the trail. Sounds to me that the barns that do this are stingy and would make me wonder about the care my horse would receive. Although the last place I boarded (pasture, of course) was great and I even bought one of their horses, Im soooo glad I have my own place.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

^^From what I can tell most of the pasture boarded horses were not really ridden much or were ridden only on trails. One of the places had a clear grassy area for the pasture boarders to ride in. Although most prefer to school a young horse in an arena, it can be done without as well 

Would suit some but wasn't for me.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> Exactly!



This is not completely true.

Pasture board is cheaper not because of less man power but because you're less of an expense on my pocket book.....meaning little to no hay in summer (as have pasture), little to no bedding in summer (as not required), less hydro used as not heating barn for your horse etc....

however in the winter months I still need to check and feed daily as well as bed down and clean lean-to shelters w straw (this is actually more time consuming then bedding down and cleaning stalled horses).

Pasture board also means Rotating pastures accordingly this involves moving multiple horses. Walking out to each pasture daily to check horses for signs of injury or distress...where as stalled horses it is done w less time, as horses are in and in sight 2x day with out having to physically go look at them.

Pastured horses are generally housed further from main barn, so in order to bring them in for farrier or vet work, is a more timely process. 

Stalled horses are not just paying for food and place to stay...they in a sense pay for hydro and other expenses that come with having a barn (all of course figured in your board)

It is not uncommon for places around here to limit access to facilities to pasture boarders.

I myself allow my pasture boarders to use facilities...but I also don't run a huge facility...10 indoor boarders and have 18 pasture boarders,most of which rarely do arena work anyway....so it isn't really an issue. 
But that being said I do allow my boarders first dibs on arena times if they are doing lessons.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Maverick101 said:


> This is not completely true.
> 
> Pasture board is cheaper not because of less man power but because you're less of an expense on my pocket book.....meaning little to no hay in summer (as have pasture), little to no bedding in summer (as not required), less hydro used as not heating barn for your horse etc....
> 
> ...


Not completely true. I must be pretty darn tootin' lucky than, to have the barn I have.

I am paying $275 a month for pasture board. My horse gets a round bale put into his pasture whenever the previous is near gone. He is on a pasture as well. He also gets brought in 3x a day to be fed in a stall - which I am paying a little extra for that perk.

My horses pasture is a hop,skip and a jump from the barn. So I don't have to hike a ways to get to the barn. 

The HUGE shelter in their pasture, gets cleaned out and re-loaded with clean shavings. They have fly strips hanging down, and all their mineral licks are sheltered in there.

The Barn Workers keep a close eye on all the pasture horses. They are checked 3x a day for anything amiss.

I have 200 acres of trails to ride on, I have full access to both arenas *indoor and outdoor*, lessons. 

The only thing I am not paying for, is a stall and the "perks" that come with that. Which includes blanket changes, being brought in for me to ride, tacking up, untacking. Farrier and Vet - I have to handle my horse for that which isn't a big deal to me. And etc, etc.

If I were paying for a stall, I'd beable to call ahead of time and say "I"ll be there at such n such time, please make sure Nelson is in and ready for me". I'd beable to have his blankets changed in accordance to the weather. I'd beable to not have to be there for Vet appointments or Farrier. I'd beable to say "Vet appointment on this day at this time, please take care of it".

Not a biggie to me. If I wanted those perks, I could pay for them - but they mean diddly to me. The only reason I am doing Pasture Board is because my horse cannot be in a stall for any long periods of time.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes, my point was someone stated tht only reason pasture board was less was because of less man power to clean stalls, and bed horses...

The point of my post which also based on your response is that that is not true. There is a lot of manpower and expense tht goes into pasture board tht ppl do not realize...so to say pasture board is cheaper because the horses do not receive the same time effort put in is false.

Also my pasture gate is close to my barn, but I have a 40 acre pasture crossed fenced into 2 pieces...ample grass so no need to hay in summer, and unless your horse is standing close to the barn, yes you or someone who needs to get your horse may have to tredge through 20 acres lol....

Again the point of my post was tht pasture board is not less work for barn owners and workers...its actually more at a reduced price 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EventingDeva (May 21, 2011)

Maverick101 said:


> Yes, my point was someone stated tht only reason pasture board was less was because of less man power to clean stalls, and bed horses...
> 
> The point of my post which also based on your response is that that is not true. There is a lot of manpower and expense tht goes into pasture board tht ppl do not realize...so to say pasture board is cheaper because the horses do not receive the same time effort put in is false.
> 
> ...


I never said that it's like that for all barns but certainly at mine. I work at my barn and I spend more time taking care of the stall care horses than pasture horses. There's also the fact that its not only the time and work that costs money but the supplies. Shavings, hay... There is no need to bed the run in shelters as they are packed with sand, just clear the manure once or twice a week and your good... They would much rather be grazing than standing in a run in. Same thing goes for hay, we get round bales for the pasture horses but they last a very long time as the horses prefer to eat eat grass than hay, while each stall horse gets 4 to 7 flakes a day. Pasture horses are also switched twice a day, and some horses also roam the property. Of course we have a gold cart so getting around is like a million times faster than doing anything else.
Again, I've never had expirence with other barns but also mine is farely small with only 17 horses and 4 are stall kept.


----------



## EventingDeva (May 21, 2011)

^^ I mean golf cart not gold cart :lol: I wish we had a gold cart


----------

